# Seriously contemplating "making the move" - please advise



## It's Tommy (Jun 12, 2010)

Hello all,


I would really, really appreciate your advice on this one!

My best pal on growing up was half Spanish/half English & it was there that my love of the whole Spanish way of life was born. Many, many years ago, he & his family emigrated to Spain & I have always thought that I would like to do the same thing.

Well ... at 36, I am thinking that if I do not take the chance now, I will will never do it.

I am not a business owner, or wealthy exec, and would only have a limited amount of money to make the move with (I would sell all of my stuff before making the move, so it would be just me and a suitcase initially). I am thinking of getting a two week last minute deal, and in those two weeks looking for an apartment, and a job. Please advise ... am I being realistic?

This is not intended to be a way of improving my life financially ... I am hoping to find happiness.

Thank you in advance for any advice ...

All the best,


Tommy


----------



## sensationalfrog (Mar 31, 2010)

dont do it mate,you wont get a job,cost of living is not cheap anymore,unless you dont need to work you will soon be going back to the uk with less money than you came with


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

hi tommy
look on a site called workaway select spain and browse away the site is aimed at students mainly looking for gap year travelling in exchange for a few hours work at whatever you can contribute you get free bed and board that should allow you to prolong your stay with limited funds a lot of the hosts on this site are expats so should be able to give you loads of advice should you go down that route
my partner and i are moving from the uk shortly i found this site a week ago have applied and had several replies a couple of them offering paid work it all depends on your skills
i dont have the actual experience of living in spain that our learned friends on this site have and am recieving mixed messages about the viability of making the move from "yeah theres loads of work in our town" mainly resort workers i think to dont bother youll not succeed
i cant advise you either way but if you do have a go good luck to you


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

It's Tommy said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 
> I would really, really appreciate your advice on this one!
> ...


If that's your plan you're not going to lose very much if it doesn't work out, are you?? I don't see any argument for not coming out on a cheapo flight and trying your luck. If nothing else, you'll get to see part of Spain again and you may be able to see for yourself a bit of what's going on here.
On the other hand I'd be very surprised if you were able to find any work, and if you did it would probably be seasonal, temporary connected to tourism, but you never know.
So, what I'm saying is give it a go without sinking your life savings in the project and tell us how you get on, please!


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

It's Tommy said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 
> I would really, really appreciate your advice on this one!
> ...


Tommy,
If you search this forum you will find plenty of posts similar to your own from people wanting to up sticks and move to Spain. And the replies from those living here would generally advise you *plan carefully *rather than just taking the plunge...
One thing is certain, at the tender age of 36, you really do have plenty of years ahead to make the move and it really is a tough time to do it at the moment. Analyse exactly what skills you have that will get you sustainable employment, and find ways of gaining new skills to help you on the way - the obvious thing being learning the language!

Lynn


----------



## It's Tommy (Jun 12, 2010)

Hello all!


Thank you very, very much for taking the time to offer advice and guidance. I am getting good vibes from this thread as it indicates to me that a great unity exists amongst the expat/soon to be expat community.

With regards to "having nothing to lose" - this is not exactly the case. I have a housing association property and although it is not bought, it is secure & if I let it go there will be no chance of getting another one should I return to the UK (I'm sure you all know how the housing situation is here in the UK). 

So, I have to decide carefully in that respect. But, the positive/optimistic side of me is saying "s*d the flat! Let it go and go with your heart or you will regret it and be in the exact same position another 10 years from now!".

In respect of skills, I am a very keen and knowledgeable photographer, and I thought I could offer schooling for a reasonable fee? In addition, I am also proficient in the use of Apple Mac computers, which is another area where I could offer my skills. I can school on the Mac operating system, as well as professional applications such as Photoshop etc. 

I was initially thinking of "just doing it now" but I have decided to wait until March/April which will allow me to undertake a PC support course - adding a further string to my bow. I would be looking for casual work when I land (bar work, etc) with the intention of doing the photography/computer work around that.

My mind really is racing at the moment - for example, I could set up "photo walks" for groups of people who are keen to learn more about their cameras/photography. I don't know - am I living in a dream land?

Well, my friends, I would like to thank you once again for your time, and I really hope that I do go through with this. Also, the best of luck to those who are also about to make the move! My thoughts are with you (please stay in touch, and let me know how you get on) ...


Tommy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Give it a go, just remember that there are squillions of school leavers here clambering for bar work, kids looking for holiday work, most spanish and expats tend to employ family and friends and there is mass unemployment here! But you have nowt to lose so try it and see what happens!! Good luck with it

Jo xxx


----------



## It's Tommy (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks for that, JoJo ...


Tommy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

It's Tommy said:


> Thanks for that, JoJo ...
> 
> 
> Tommy


You dont mean that do you lol!!! Sorry to be so negative hun, but at least you'll be prepared for the worst and hope for the best 

Jo xxxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Think very very carefully before giving up your Housing Association property. I'm sure you know how hard it will be to find another such property considering the current state of social housing in the UK.(See today's 'Observer').
Lynn, Jo and others have told you about the job market here......20% unemployed and with cuts in the public sector about to bite there will be even more unemployed in the near future.
Why not keep renting your HA property, shut it up for say six months, pack a bag and try your luck here? Then if things don't work out you've got somewhere secure to live back home.
My advice to single people is always to have a go whilst being realistic about your chances and never to give up any property you have in the UK so you always have an exit strategy.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello Tommy,

Welcome to the forum from the Canary Islands.

Just one thing, do you speak the language?

I would suggest that you arrive on a fact finding holiday first. Test the water, keep your U.K. base for the time being, until you are confident that you will settle. However with what you have said in your previous posts, I think you will succeed.

I took over 5 years before I decided to settle here on Hierro, but I have a son that went to Gran Canaria on a two week holiday and stayed five years!

Hepa


----------



## It's Tommy (Jun 12, 2010)

JoJo ... I really was just saying thank you, and not in a huf-puf way, honestly! Your advice is much appreciated - thanks!

MrYPG9 ... thank you also for taking the time to give me such an honest bit of advice. I do understand where you are coming from and you make perfect sense.

On the flip side, I am thinking that if I DID give my flat up, I would be more inclined to "make it work" and therefore would not intend to come back to the UK. I am actually very unhappy where I'm living at presently, and I am on the housing waiting list for Brighton (where I would really like to live) so I was thinking of leaving all of my stuff with my family, doing the Spain thing and then if it did not work out I could come back to stay with family, until I got a place in Brighton.

I really do appreciate your input - thank you all.


Tommy


----------



## It's Tommy (Jun 12, 2010)

Hello Hepa ... thanks for the welcome!

I checked out your profile & I like your interests - ha!

Your advice is very much appreciated, and I thank you for the vote of confidence.

What your son did is what I am intending to do! Only I am giving things a bit more thought, with regards to planning. I suppose your son was living at home at the time, and therefore did not have to return to England to clear things up?

I speak a veeeery small amount of Spanish, but I am planning on taking some courses before I leave (I have studied Spanish before, for a short while).

Well thanks again for the welcome, and I wish you well ...


Tommy


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

It's Tommy said:


> JoJo ... I really was just saying thank you, and not in a huf-puf way, honestly! Your advice is much appreciated - thanks!
> 
> MrYPG9 ... thank you also for taking the time to give me such an honest bit of advice. I do understand where you are coming from and you make perfect sense.
> 
> ...



The problem isn't how much you want to make things work....the best laid plans of mice and men...and all that
Having a HA property and giving it up may count against you on the waiting List...I'm not sure about that but I do think you should check how long you will have to wait to be offered social housing in Brighton. If you are single and are living with your parents you may have a very long wait....I used to be Director of a HA and on a Council Housing Committee a few years back in the UK. Things seem to have got worse since then and it was bad enough when I was actively involved. Living with parents put you very low in the points system of allocation in my area as you were considered to be adequately housed!
I suppose it all comes down to what is most important for you. I'm a very risk-averse type so I would place security very highly on my list of factors to consider. 
Others would think it more important to live before you die!!
I've been lucky enough to combine the two but then I'm older than you and the economic situation all over Europe is worse now than it's been for years.
It's a difficult balancing act and only you can make the decision. We can tell you what it's like....but we can't predict your luck


----------



## It's Tommy (Jun 12, 2010)

Hello again Mr,


Thanks again for the follow up to your initial response.

My application to Brighton is completely separate to where I am living now, but you have made me realise (remember!) that my application could be altered if I was to move in with a family member (ie, my circumstances change).

Hmm, I suppose the best thing to do is to give this lots more serious thought!

Thanks again for the response ...


Tommy


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hey there, just wanted to say my idea of "What have you got to lose" goes with the initial idea the OP had of coming over for a couple weeks to see if he could get a job etc. That way he wouldn't be losing anything, just having a bit of a working holiday. I didn't mean sell up and come over...


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hey there, just wanted to say my idea of "What have you got to lose" goes with the initial idea the OP had of coming over for a couple weeks to see if he could get a job etc. That way he wouldn't be losing anything, just having a bit of a working holiday. I didn't mean sell up and come over...


over here in the uk we keep telling the foreigners theres no work but they still turn up and theres loads of them working whats that all about then?


----------



## jmthomas (Jun 13, 2010)

As others have said you may not have much to lose but if you want it to work you should plan ahead and if you could keep the accommodation in the UK that would provide a good fall back position. Its not like the UK though in that jobs are truly few and far between and you will need more than a summer job to survive full time. Learning Spanish will help, even if you only know the basics.

I can understand your eagerness I left the UK when 32 but things were different then if you could wait until the next year things may be a bit clearer as to whether Spain will get back on the road to recovery.


----------



## It's Tommy (Jun 12, 2010)

Hello JM,


Thanks for the advice/info.

If you don't mind me asking, how old are you now? The reason I ask is that I am just wondering as to when it was that you made the move.

Did you plan, or did you simply not return from a holiday?

I am actually considering planning to give it a go in March/April when the season starts, which will give me a greater chance of finding a job.

Thanks again for leaving your comments ...


Tommy


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mr pinks said:


> over here in the uk we keep telling the foreigners theres no work but they still turn up and theres loads of them working whats that all about then?


No idea Mr Pinks. 
Do you mean there's work there if you want it??
If so, I don't think the same can be applied to Spain. The welfare system here doesn't shell out half as much for those not working as the UK does, so people who are looking for work generally are doing just that - looking for work...


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> No idea Mr Pinks.
> Do you mean there's work there if you want it??
> If so, I don't think the same can be applied to Spain. The welfare system here doesn't shell out half as much for those not working as the UK does, so people who are looking for work generally are doing just that - looking for work...


In Basingstoke (UK) they are still advertising for taxi drivers and bar staff.

In Candas (Asturias) they are advertising for voluntary help to clean up the river.

Opportunities everywhere

Anyone notice that Germany is gearing up to bail out Spain? My Spanish family are highly offended! But they are now turning on Zappie - Dios help him


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

mr pinks said:


> over here in the uk we keep telling the foreigners theres no work but they still turn up and theres loads of them working whats that all about then?



In the Eastern Region (Norfolk, Cambridgeshire, agricultural areas) employers say they prefer to hire East Europeans as they will work for lower wages and actually work harder and are more reliable than British workers.
I'm not saying that's true but that is what many employers believe.
The Polish plumber, bricklayer or plasterer and the Slovak or Czech nanny are all skilled, well-educated and have been welcomed by middle-class people as they work well and are cheaper. My son recently had a large extension built to his house and garage in Surrey. The bill for the work -done by British tradesmen -was staggering. I asked him why he hadn't hired a Polish firm and he said he had tried but their order books were all full.
We employed only British workers and to tell the truth we were not impressed. We couldn't hire Poles etc. as they lacked the qualifications and language skills we needed. If they had, we've been keen to hire them. But that's our subjective experience and I'm sure others will have different views.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

nigele2 said:


> Anyone notice that Germany is gearing up to bail out Spain? QUOTE]
> 
> Why, what's new? They have already agreed with the other 15 euro zone EU members on a rescue package along with the IMF (who have promised more than they hold in liquid assets...)
> The only new thing is the German Government's austerity package and the visit to Greece by ECB officials...or have I missed something?


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> In the Eastern Region (Norfolk, Cambridgeshire, agricultural areas) employers say they prefer to hire East Europeans as they will work for lower wages and actually work harder and are more reliable than British workers.
> I'm not saying that's true but that is what many employers believe.
> The Polish plumber, bricklayer or plasterer and the Slovak or Czech nanny are all skilled, well-educated and have been welcomed by middle-class people as they work well and are cheaper. My son recently had a large extension built to his house and garage in Surrey. The bill for the work -done by British tradesmen -was staggering. I asked him why he hadn't hired a Polish firm and he said he had tried but their order books were all full.
> We employed only British workers and to tell the truth we were not impressed. We couldn't hire Poles etc. as they lacked the qualifications and language skills we needed. If they had, we've been keen to hire them. But that's our subjective experience and I'm sure others will have different views.


there is no disputing that eastern european labour are hard working i have worked alongside them many times on large construction sites in the uk and abroad you cannot tar everyone with the same brush there are some highly skilled individuals among them but there are also some who have a 6 wk training course in poland call themselves plumbers pipefitters or whatever get shipped to the uk or norway or wherever by thier government acting as agents and taking a commission from thier wages and start learning thier "trade" at the expense of thier employer i have been told this by eastern europeans who genuinely do know thier trade and have had experience of clearing up after thier shoddy workmanship
granted there are british workers out there who live by the ethos of doing as little as possible for as much as possible but by the same token there are a lot who want to work do a good job and be paid a fair amount for thier efforts dont write us off yet we are out there


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

forgot to add i have heard from you all how difficult it is to get work over there voicing the opinion eastern european labour is superior does not help for the unfortunate multitudes of british expats struggling to find work at the moment


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

mr pinks said:


> forgot to add i have heard from you all how difficult it is to get work over there voicing the opinion eastern european labour is superior does not help for the unfortunate multitudes of british expats struggling to find work at the moment


The British Expat isn't in competition with Eastern European labour here in Spain, they are in competition with Spanish workers. The construction industry went into meltdown and there really is an enormous 'skilled' workforce out here all desperate to find work...

I think in the past, British Expats would be drawn to using British workers but I sense that' becoming a thing of the past as people are being more economical. Now people shop around for the best price and quality of work and are less worried about what nationality the workforce is...


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> nigele2 said:
> 
> 
> > or have I missed something?
> ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

mr pinks said:


> forgot to add i have heard from you all how difficult it is to get work over there voicing the opinion eastern european labour is superior does not help for the unfortunate multitudes of british expats struggling to find work at the moment


I hear what you say and I didn't say I thought that all Eastern European workers are superior. I actually think that the UK and ROI made a mistake in not putting quotas on EU workers in 2004 which is what the other 'rich' EU states did.
And tbh I think that, just as in the UK British workers should come first, so in Spain Spanish nationals should be first in the job queue ahead of any immigrants whether they be British, Polish or whatever.
Having spent a lot of time in and actually lived in Esstern and Central Europe I do know that not all workers are skilled and reliable - far from it. A friend with a factory in the CR which manufactured for his UK company actually cancelled the contract because of slow completion times and poor quality labour. 
But we could write a book about our experiences in the UK with our highly skilled -and qualified -and therefore scarce and highly paid -workforce and it would be a horror story.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

"S&P cut Spanish debt one notch to AA with a negative outlook, warning that the fall-out from the housing bust will keep the country trapped in near slump until 2016. It said private sector debt of 178pc of GDP was a major concern."

But this gave me a little smile

“There are some senior figures who would like so see the gangrenous leg of Greece chopped off, to set an example. But they want to avoid leaving any German fingerprints on the blood-stained knife,” he said. 

I know Spaniards who would be happy to be chopped off 

Sorry Mr Pinks 'back to topic'

In two or three years there might be opportunity. Get your spanish going and stay fit and healthy and enthusiastic. And if you jump in enjoy the experience and good luck. Spain is a beautiful country


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

nigele2 said:


> In Basingstoke (UK) they are still advertising for taxi drivers and bar staff.
> 
> In Candas (Asturias) they are advertising for voluntary help to clean up the river.
> 
> ...


in pembroke stalythorpe retford hull and various other parts of the country on power stations refinerts etc they are advertising for every skill imaginable not many brits seem to be getting jobs though


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

nigele2 said:


> "S&P cut Spanish debt one notch to AA with a negative outlook, warning that the fall-out from the housing bust will keep the country trapped in near slump until 2016. It said private sector debt of 178pc of GDP was a major concern."
> 
> But this gave me a little smile
> 
> ...


thanks nigele lim good at languages making the transition from geordie to english only took 20 years although i can still speak my mother tongue so spanish shouldnt be a problem as for staying fit and healthy it all depends how good the wine is out there toogood and weve had it:eyebrows:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

mr pinks said:


> in pembroke stalythorpe retford hull and various other parts of the country on power stations refinerts etc they are advertising for every skill imaginable not many brits seem to be getting jobs though


Why? Are Poles or other EU nationals getting these jobs? Are they working for less than Brits would?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Why? Are Poles or other EU nationals getting these jobs? Are they working for less than Brits would?



Is it because Brits get paid when they dont work???? and some jobs dont actually pay that much more (if any) than the dole????? 

Thats the difference with Spain too. Unemployment benefits dont last indefinaitely here and therefore alot of Spanish people will do anything to earn money - they have to. In Britain the level of desperation isnt the same, which leaves job openings to foreigners - just my opinion! 

Jo xxx


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

> I think in the past, British Expats would be drawn to using British workers but I sense that' becoming a thing of the past as people are being more economical. Now people shop around for the best price and quality of work and are less worried about what nationality the workforce is...


We have used spanish workmen rather than our fellow countrymen as they turn up when they say they will, don't try and rip you off and seem amazed that you should offer them a cold drink for nothing as well! I have had several ridiculous quotes from Poms assuming that I can't speak the languge and therefore won't bother with local companies.


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

it maybe that you have had a load of unscrupulous british workers preying on expats for a long time it may be theres a few on this site complaining they cant now find work thats good news ill be there shortly im sure we can work a decent price out for what you want doing


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> Is it because Brits get paid when they dont work???? and some jobs dont actually pay that much more (if any) than the dole?????
> 
> Thats the difference with Spain too. Unemployment benefits dont last indefinaitely here and therefore alot of Spanish people will do anything to earn money - they have to. In Britain the level of desperation isnt the same, which leaves job openings to foreigners - just my opinion!
> 
> Jo xxx


I think there's a lot of truth in that. I've just downloaded a report on Child Poverty written for a policy research paper by a Professor at Sussex University -the sun's gone in, it's cloudy so we're indoors. We define poverty if a family income is less than 60% of the UK median wage. That is frankly ridiculous -why not 40%? or 70%? - it's an arbitrary figure.
In a rich country like the UK poverty will always be relative. Some (most) people will be better off than others. I'm richer than some poor old pensioner living in a council flat or a single mum with two or three kids but I'm a pauper compared to Roman Abramovitch.
We should be talking about inequality not poverty. Poverty is not having food, water, shelter, education imo. People don't object to a certain degree of inequality -it's inevitable, we're not all equally talented -and some people bring their inequality upon themselves by laziness, bad choices and so on.
The only way Governments of both parties have dealt up to now with what they persist in calling 'poverty' is to increase welfare payments. As you rightly say, the incentive to work decreases.
People from Eastern European and some other countries are not used to the concept of the state 'looking after' you. If young women get pregnant they have to live with their parents, often in already overcrowded accommodation. Unemployment and other welfare benefits are low. There is no such thing as 'housing benefit'.
So yes, foreigners often have a totally different attitude to work. It's a matter of survival above the bare necessities. 
I'm not advocating cruel measures -even Maggie T. ended up putting more people on welfare - but the system has to be changed. It's bad for people and we can't afford it.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

mr pinks said:


> it maybe that you have had a load of unscrupulous british workers preying on expats for a long time it may be theres a few on this site complaining they cant now find work thats good news ill be there shortly im sure we can work a decent price out for what you want doing



But the point was that the poster prefers to use Spanish workpeople.
Frankly, if I needed work done, I'd employ Spaniards. I'm living in Spain. They come first, assuming of course they work well. I'd prefer to employ people who were registered and paid taxes rather than those working 'on the black'. When we were in business we paid all the relevant taxes and objected strongly to people who could charge cheaper rates because they paid none of the usual business taxes. These people used all of the public services to which they hadn't contributed, though....
And British workers should come first in the job queue in the UK imo, providing, like the Spanish here, they do the job well. Some of our employees didn't which is why we'd have taken on talented Hottentots.


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

to mrypg9 yes the poles are getting the jobs they are working for less and polish companies are coming in on the back of multinationals and taking whole contracts pembroke power station is being built by 90% foreign companies the main contractor is alstom power ive lost count of the nationalities theyve been


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mr pinks said:


> to mrypg9 yes the poles are getting the jobs they are working for less and polish companies are coming in on the back of multinationals and taking whole contracts pembroke power station is being built by 90% foreign companies the main contractor is alstom power ive lost count of the nationalities theyve been



But the economy in Poland is now picking up`so alot of them are returning and maybe thats where some unemployed Brits should venture to???????? Why not??

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

mr pinks said:


> to mrypg9 yes the poles are getting the jobs they are working for less and polish companies are coming in on the back of multinationals and taking whole contracts pembroke power station is being built by 90% foreign companies the main contractor is alstom power ive lost count of the nationalities theyve been


Wrong wrong wrong. 
But EU rules probably prevent the Government favouring British companies.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> But the economy in Poland is now picking up`so alot of them are returning and maybe thats where some unemployed Brits should venture to???????? Why not??
> 
> Jo xxx


I can think of a few reasons Language is one of them. I can speak Polish and Czech - after a fashion - but they are Slavonic languages and totally unlike Spanish, French or Italian (Romance languages).
Try pronouncing 'streszczac' or 'pszczelarz'. I never could.
Then there's the level of wages. Wages in Poland or the Czech Republic are much much lower than in the UK but rents and the cost of living in general are quite high. The standard of living in general is lower than that we are used to.
Then there's the climate......prepare for temperatures below minus 20C and deep snow from November to March in most parts.
Don't get me wrong -Poland is a great country with some beautiful countryside and cities such as Krakow are magnificent gems of architectural and historical beauty.
A great place for a holiday, like the CR, but not to live or work.


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

right right right issuing of contracts like these are between the client in this case the british government and the power company n power another foreign company who nominate thier main contractor alstom power another foreign company who collects tenders and appoints all specialist contractors 90% foreign companies that is the way it is the eu does not hold sway over decisions such as infrastructure contracts the way they do in other parts of europe


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

mr pinks said:


> right right right issuing of contracts like these are between the client in this case the british government and the power company n power another foreign company who nominate thier main contractor alstom power another foreign company who collects tenders and appoints all specialist contractors 90% foreign companies that is the way it is the eu does not hold sway over decisions such as infrastructure contracts the way they do in other parts of europe


I still think that contracts such as these should go to UK firms or at least foreign firms should be obliged to employ a majority of suitably skilled British workers, especially in times like these when public sector cuts will put hundreds of thousands of people out of work.

I meant 'wrong x 3 because I think that's a misguided policy, not because your facts were incorrect


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

the economy in poland is picking up its to do with supply and demand thier workforce has deserted and spread itself all over europe thier wages have gone up while wages have dropped in richer western countries when we reach equalibrium theyll all go home to a much wealthier society leaving the workforces of the countries they have been to plenty of work at a much reduced wage they are not the only reason for this if i was in thier situation id be doing the same our incompetant bankers and regulators have a lot to answer for


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

mr pinks said:


> the economy in poland is picking up its to do with supply and demand thier workforce has deserted and spread itself all over europe thier wages have gone up while wages have dropped in richer western countries when we reach equalibrium theyll all go home to a much wealthier society leaving the workforces of the countries they have been to plenty of work at a much reduced wage they are not the only reason for this if i was in thier situation id be doing the same our incompetant bankers and regulators have a lot to answer for


Supply and demand are influenced by other factors, though. Poland has suffered little from the global financial crisis, increased exports hugely,has a lower ratio of public debt to GDP, uses public money wisely on infrastructure (helped by wise use of EU funds), devalued the zloty...and importantly began changing to a market economy earlier than some Communist bloc states.
Having Hungary and Germany as neighbours helps too. There is considerable German and Austrian investment in the country.
I think you are right in that Poland will become a formidable power in the EU. It's already the largest state and punches well above its current weight.
And yes, our financial sector has a hell of a lot to answer for. If Fred Goodwin and his cronies had been Chinese they would have been shot for the damage they inflicted on the economy.


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Supply and demand are influenced by other factors, though. Poland has suffered little from the global financial crisis, increased exports hugely,has a lower ratio of public debt to GDP, uses public money wisely on infrastructure (helped by wise use of EU funds), devalued the zloty...and importantly began changing to a market economy earlier than some Communist bloc states.
> Having Hungary and Germany as neighbours helps too. There is considerable German and Austrian investment in the country.
> I think you are right in that Poland will become a formidable power in the EU. It's already the largest state and punches well above its current weight.
> And yes, our financial sector has a hell of a lot to answer for. If Fred Goodwin and his cronies had been Chinese they would have been shot for the damage they inflicted on the economy.


lets shoot them anyway im going to be on a farm in galicia theyll never find me


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

mr pinks said:


> lets shoot them anyway im going to be on a farm in galicia theyll never find me



I'll post you the bullets......


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

talk later im off to the pub to celebrate a new day dawning with guinness


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

mr pinks said:


> talk later im off to the pub to celebrate a new day dawning with guinness


And I'm off to walk the dog.
Nice talking to you, keep in touch and enjoy your Guinness (es).
I'm a Magners fan myself....I know it's crap but I love it!


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

The brits won't go to Poland because they can't speak the language. The UK is one of the few places where you can get a job without speaking a word of the native tongue - there are companies emplying foreman who translate everything meaning that it's actually in the employers interest to employ people of his (the foreman's) nationality. 

In Spain, if you want to work for a spanish company, then guess what? Oh yeah, you need to speak spanish. Also the case in Germany, France.....but not the UK. 

Having said that a lot of other EU nationals have an enviable level of english, but it's the language that stops a two way movement, and is the major factor why Europe with never be a 'united states' such as the US, Australia and Canada.


----------



## mel-james (Oct 10, 2007)

*The big move*

Hi there

I moved here 4 yrs ago with a family. Although we had enough funds to last if things didnt work out - we would be one of the happy stories - as it has worked out for us. We love it and do not ever think of returning to the UK (except for shopping).

Saying that, there are many expats returning to the UK through lack of work and money - although you hear the stories from others about 'there is always work if you want it'.

Most of the jobs would be bar/cafe work or telesales/timeshare. It is not as cheap to live here as it used to be and there are a lot of people who come out with this dream of an easy life - but it is anything but!! You don't get anything for nothing here.

Seriously think about giving up your home and selling all your stuff - you never know, you might need it one day!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mel-james said:


> Hi there
> 
> I moved here 4 yrs ago with a family. Although we had enough funds to last if things didnt work out - we would be one of the happy stories - as it has worked out for us. We love it and do not ever think of returning to the UK (except for shopping).
> 
> ...


Nice to have an opinion from someone who's been there, done that and some one from outside the usual posers oops sorry posters gang (genuine typo I promise!!)
Perhaps you should post more often???


----------



## livinginthesun (Apr 12, 2010)

It's Tommy said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 
> I would really, really appreciate your advice on this one!
> ...


I hope you find happiness but its not going to be easy. I actually live in Portugal but I can remember what hard work it was in the first year not knowing many other English people. my best advise is to plan as much as you can and try to stick to it, research as much as possible the area in which you are going to live.

Best Regards and good luck Sam!!!:welcome:


----------



## FairyNuff (Jun 18, 2010)

There is a organisation set up by an Aussie that puts people in touch with others looking for somewhere to stay and be fed in exchange for work. I have had good reports of it helpx Help Exchange: free volunteer work exchange abroad Australia New Zealand Canada Europe

Don't travel with a suitcase!! Rucksacks are better.

Good luck in your venture Woof is another option


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

FairyNuff said:


> There is a organisation set up by an Aussie that puts people in touch with others looking for somewhere to stay and be fed in exchange for work. I have had good reports of it helpx Help Exchange: free volunteer work exchange abroad Australia New Zealand Canada Europe
> 
> Don't travel with a suitcase!! Rucksacks are better.
> 
> Good luck in your venture Woof is another option


exactly the route were going down but with another site workaway most of the hosts are british expats £18 fee to the site and youre away weve got somewhere but since deiding weve had 5 further offers 
looks like were travelling end of june keep you posted how we get on


----------

